# Fox News earns its nickname



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

... which is "Faux" News, for those who've been hiding under a rock recently.






This guy just plain out-and-out made up stuff, to the point where the British Prime Minister called him a "complete idiot."

UK's Cameron calls Fox pundit a 'complete idiot' | MSNBC

No, they aren't always THIS wrong, but this is a classic that needed sharing.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Watch our Sail Design, although Fox News is far from perfect, CNN and MSNBC will brainwash you with lies and untruths to the socialist far, far, left.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I watch Fox a fair amount and honestly have not known them to be this far off on reporting however, they do harp on the more conservative aspects of most stories, just as I would expect them to. On the other hand, I would have to outright dismiss as a complete lie anything said by Cameron or Obama in response to the allegations of the Muslim situation in their respective countries. Both of them are political leaders whose only goal is to maintain calm in the society. Hell, Obama won't even acknowledge that any of what's happened over the past few weeks is at all tied to "radical" Muslims. He's the all time champion liar in that regard. His current statements are all just one more pile of dung on the heap of lies he's told the American public since he was first campaigning for office:

like your insurance, you can keep your insurance
like your doctor, you can keep your doctor
IRS is not targeting anybody, just happens that these Conservative not for profit groups are more suspect than the liberal leaning groups
nothing happened in Benghazi, it was all an arab reaction to a movie script
It's not "radical" Muslims who are doing these terrorist attacks, it's people who are misguided and outside of society

The list just continues to grow. 

One thing's for sure though, Jimmy Carter will be eternally greatful that Obama was elected, for he (Carter) will not longer be looked at in history as the worst President who ever took office.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ... which is "Faux" News, for those who've been hiding under a rock recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox News can defend themselves, without my input, but I would point out that they allow the people who have their own shows to do the editing of their commentary, on their own. The commentary shows on Fox are just as likely to have idiots on their shows, either hosting or as guests as all of the other channels. It shouldn't be hard to find umpteen cases of a CNN political commentator having an 'expert' guest speaking on gun control that doesn't know a derringer from a mini-gun. Of course, it's hard to tell, on CNN, whether you are watching news or commentary.

In your Judge Jeanine Show clip, it is edited out of context, so we don't know if she made him clarify or support his statement, or if he tried to correct it. Judging from the abruptness of the editing, I would suspect that was intentional. In any case, this show has nothing to do with the news.

I have found their news to be at least as accurate as their competitors, and not obviously edited for political purposes, like all of the others.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Fox News can defend themselves, without my input, but I would point out that they allow the people who have their own shows to do the editing of their commentary, on their own. The commentary shows on Fox are just as likely to have idiots on their shows, either hosting or as guests as all of the other channels. It shouldn't be hard to find umpteen cases of a CNN political commentator having an 'expert' guest speaking on gun control that doesn't know a derringer from a mini-gun. Of course, it's hard to tell, on CNN, whether you are watching news or commentary.
> 
> In your Judge Jeanine Show clip, it is edited out of context, so we don't know if she made him clarify or support his statement, or if he tried to correct it. Judging from the abruptness of the editing, I would suspect that was intentional. In any case, this show has nothing to do with the news.
> 
> I have found their news to be at least as accurate as their competitors, and not obviously edited for political purposes, like all of the others.


I'm not bashing their news (for a change, admittedly), just reporting on a guy who knew nothing about anything he was talking about at the time.

I have friends in Birmingham - non-Muslims, born and bred British folks. They like it there.

If some people are so blind to facts as to excuse this on a news show, then maybe they should just stop watching the news. Slanted news? Yes - everyone does it. Outright inventions (I'd call it "lies" but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt as far as intentions go) have no place on a news channel. You watch Fox cos it has the slant you like - I watch the BBC cos it has the slant I like. No big difference except that the BBC fact-checks even its "documentary" shows.

If you read the second article, you can see the pundit's response. If you care to read.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I


SailDesign said:


> ... which is "Faux" News, for those who've been hiding under a rock recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, yes , there are parts of Birmingham that are totally Muslim .
London is growing very fast Also.
Over 20 % of the population of a city is a significant amount when the 20% is in one geographical area.

When's the last time you were in the London area? You'll be amazed how fast things are changing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I
> 
> Um, yes , there are parts of Birmingham that are totally Muslim .
> London is growing very fast Also.
> ...


Within the last 5 years. My sister-in-law lives there.

When was the last time 20% equalled "totally?"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Within the last 5 years. My sister-in-law lives there.
> 
> When was the last time 20% equalled "totally?"


I here what you're saying about the "totally".

I don't trust everything I hear on the news .

They all twist n turn the subject matter for the sheep to follow,lol.

If you visited the city of London or Birmingham , not the outskirts , you might be shocked.

But then again, our cities in the USA (drug issues)are nothing to brag about.
That darn Rhode Island still has one of the biggest crime families in the USA,lol.

Did I get off the subject again? Sorry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most of the main stream media outlets are totally worthless.........


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Most of the main stream media outlets are totally worthless.........


Probably. So - where do YOU get your news from, Cait?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody with a brain can use the national news media, including ABCNNBCBS or Fox.
All it takes is a mind reasonably adept at critical thinking, and then maybe also a little separate research.
I'm a long-time critical thinker, and it's pretty easy to pin my BS Meter. The "major media" do it all the time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All news media outlets slant to some degree or another.

FOX News does as well, but just to a lesser degree. I trust FOX more so than others.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sail, I get your wanting to put a big gotcha on Fox. I also get that you can not wait for another opportunity to use your clever name for Fox news. I don't think that I have ever seen the gentleman that Judge Jeanine was interviewing before or since on Fox. On the other hand I see the Reverend Al plying his brand of racist bu11$hi+ on the left stream media often enough to make me feel sick. Since you have made the distinction that it is Fox on the right and all the rest on the left, should I make a big deal about it every time the lefties blow it? I doubt I would have time to eat or sleep.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Sail, I get your wanting to put a big gotcha on Fox. I also get that you can not wait for another opportunity to use your clever name for Fox news. I don't think that I have ever seen the gentleman that Judge Jeanine was interviewing before or since on Fox. On the other hand I see the Reverend Al plying his brand of racist bu11$hi+ on the left stream media often enough to make me feel sick. Since you have made the distinction that it is Fox on the right and all the rest on the left, should I make a big deal about it every time the lefties blow it? I doubt I would have time to eat or sleep.
> GW


It's not often I call out Fox on a flat-out untruth - be fair. 

They have a slant, the Alphabet Stations have a slant. Shoot, everyone in HERE has a slant. But we usually draw the line at untruths. I am not saying the Alhabet guys are spot-on, but I HAVE heard them apologize for not telling the truth.

Apparently, Fox won't. Just sayin'


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The B.S.er on fox was not employed by Fox, was he? 
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The B.S.er on fox was not employed by Fox, was he?
> GW


Nope! But he was on their station. If you had someone giving commentary and they were THAT heinously wrong about something, wouldn't you like folks to know that you realised that and did not agree with him?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I do not believe that any news outlet needs to label the content of a commentary piece presented by a non-employee.
I suggest that it is in the public interest that broadcasters allow opposing, and even nut-case, viewpoints air time. It is enough to label it an unaffiliated speaker's opinion.
I find myself upset that the major-media outlets no longer even make a pretense of doing this. It is made to appear that there is no oppositional viewpoint, anywhere, at all.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sail I don't have a slant to my point of view, It is just I am a majority of one and any one who disagrees has the "right" to be wrong all they want LOL


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From the show host's bio page, to support my comment, below:

Jeanine Pirro | Biography | Fox News

"Jeanine Pirro joined the Fox News Channel (FNC) in 2006 and currently serves as a legal analyst as well as the host of 'Justice with Judge Jeanine,' a weekend prime-time program (Saturday, 9 p.m. ET) that presents her legal insights on the news of the week, current high profile cases, as well as recent issues and trends in the world of crime and justice."

So, let me get this straight...

The hard news side of the Fox News Network is somehow responsible for the single stupid opinion of a single guest on a single episode of an opinion show that is only shown on cable TV once a week on Saturday evenings, and yet you seem to be equating it to a Walter-Cronkite-in-the-sixties-like nightly hard news show host spewing falsehoods about guns and gun owners on a regular basis, like we get from the broadcast and other cable "news" channels with near-daily regularity?

Ya might want to look into getting your outrage meter re-calibrated... :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pic said:


> (snip)
> 
> When's the last time you were in the London area? You'll be amazed how fast things are changing





SailDesign said:


> Within the last 5 years. My sister-in-law lives there.
> 
> (snip)


Does your sister mention stuff like this (below link), which probably happened since your last visit (it is dated 2013)?

BBC News - Woolwich machete attack leaves man dead

From your favorite news source, so you can have confidence in the quality of the info.

Sounds like certain folks seem to be comfortable doing pretty much whatever they want, whenever they want to. Doesn't have to be 100% anyone anywhere to be dangerous, if crap like this is happening right now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Nope! But he was on their station. If you had someone giving commentary and they were THAT heinously wrong about something, wouldn't you like folks to know that you realised that and did not agree with him?


And I thought that "heinously" was reserved for acts like beheading foreign news co-respondents on video, maybe I thought it was for making a pre-teen boy head shoot two so called "Russian Spies" on video to make some sick point. I guess we'll have to come up with a new word for that stuff.
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We walked into a similar protest with the messages "kill the infidels".

I told my wife "lets do the three stooges, scene Niagara falls ". Slowly we turned, inch by inch, step by step, And let's get the hell out of here!!! :smtmoe

About 4 years ago, I could only imagine what's going on now.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> You watch Fox cos it has the slant you like - I watch the BBC cos it has the slant I like. No big difference except that the BBC fact-checks even its "documentary" shows.
> 
> If you read the second article, you can see the pundit's response. If you care to read.


Actually, I don't even have Fox News Channel, although I have had it in the past. I watch the news sparingly and avoid most of the commentary. I don't take very seriously most of what I see or hear on any news channel, until I see or hear someone that has a very good track record of getting it right confirm it.

And, I did read the article you posted. While I do believe that the offending guest on the commentary show was ill informed or misrepresenting the facts to promote his agenda, I don't hold Fox News Channel in contempt for letting it air, since they didn't present it as news. I would have been happier if someone had corrected the facts, mainly because I find it alarming that 22% of a major British city is Muslim. I believe that Sharia law is likely to be enforced when Muslims gather in those numbers, else they wouldn't be there.

By the way - anyone who thinks that article was not slanted is a poor judge of 'fairness' in journalism.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Does your sister mention stuff like this (below link), which probably happened since your last visit (it is dated 2013)?
> 
> BBC News - Woolwich machete attack leaves man dead
> 
> ...


Read all about it already. It equates to the axe attack in NYC, except that they picked an off-duty soldier not a policeman. That does NOT mean it was a no-go zone any more than it means there re no-go zone in New York.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> <snip>
> I would have been happier if someone had corrected the facts, mainly because I find it alarming that 22% of a major British city is Muslim. I believe that Sharia law is likely to be enforced when Muslims gather in those numbers, else they wouldn't be there.
> 
> By the way - anyone who thinks that article was not slanted is a poor judge of 'fairness' in journalism.


So you're alarmed about a 22% Muslim population? Can't agree with you. Considering Birmingham has a 26% Asian population, I find it somewhat rational. I'm sure the Asian cities like Singapore with large immigrant white populations have a large percentage of Christians. Oh, Noes!!

Oh, and thank you for equating "fairness" in journalism with having their slant agree with yours. I believe I have hinted at that before. Yours just happens to not equal mine, which has been painfully obvious..


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

So, we have now reached the point in our 'discussions' where we are no longer discussing. Let the baiting begin...without me. You post a one or two line straw man, and I write five paragraphs to refute it, so you can post another one line straw man. 

No thanks, I type too slowly, and it makes my little brain hurt.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> So, we have now reached the point in our 'discussions' where we are no longer discussing. Let the baiting begin...without me. You post a one or two line straw man, and I write five paragraphs to refute it, so you can post another one line straw man.
> 
> No thanks, I type too slowly, and it makes my little brain hurt.


Sorry for the snips if they offend you. I was taught to remove unnecessary material from a post in UseNet days to keep it manageable and only quote what I was replying to. In future I'll try to leave in all the excess stuff so you can see it.

Apologies if you feel baited. Your refutals are fine, but I don't have the time to discuss every little point you make - I'm just not that annoying, hence the snippage and the aimed response. Just like with shooting, I like to aim at a specific point, not spray lead everywhere and hope some hits. That is my way of saying "answering everything makes MY little brain hurt.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Fair enough. I'm winding down, anyway. I can only stomach politics for a few days at a time.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

And we're to believe that any politician, much less Obama's main bud in the UK, Cameron, is completely truthful also? Surely we're not all that naïve!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ...[The Woolwich machete attack] equates to the axe attack in NYC, except that they picked an off-duty soldier not a policeman...


No, I don't think so.
The axe attack in NYC was perpetrated against armed and armored cops. It has been suggested that the axe man expected to be "martyred," at some point, by the cops. The axe man was stopped immediately, and didn't escape.
The machete attack in Woolwich was perpetrated by two or three murderers, against a lone, unarmed, and unarmored individual. And, because of those facts, they got away with it, however temporarily.

The best one could say about the axe attack is that the attacker was no coward.
The Islamics in Woolwich, on the other hand, were the typical murderous cowards of the sect.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll second the motion calling for critical thinking. If you want to make good decisions, turn off the TV and read more. Fox, the other major TV networks and all the politically-charged radio talk shows specialize in turning complex issues into short, emotional one-liners designed to appeal to their base.


----------

